# KAYAK IN MEXICO, HUASTECA REGION



## cokayakboy (Jul 20, 2009)

HEY GUYS, THE HUASTECA REGION IN MEXICO IS SUFFERING BECAUSE THE RAIN HASN'T COME YET. THE MINAS VIEJAS RIVER SUFFERING A LOT. IN THE LAST WEEK 7 EARTH-CRACK HIT MINAS VIEHAS ,AND CREATE A CRACK WERE THE 40% OF THE WATER IS GOING THERE AND NON COMING BACK TO THE RIVER.
MICOS RIVER NOW IS OK, BUT EARLY IN THIS SESSON IS GOIN TO BE RELLY LOW BECAUSE OF THE RAIN.
TAMPAON RIVER IS THE ONLY ONE IS RUNNING OK.

BUT I AM NOT SHURE IF IS GOING TO RAIN HERE.. SO I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS INFO ABOUT IT..


----------

